# Dodo juice light fantastic



## Sammy (Nov 19, 2010)

Just wondered if its any good, been looking for a decent wax that wont break the bank, which is also suitable for silver or lighter colour cars.

Basicly, im just gettinga bit more into detailing. I maintained my GTI6 perfectly well with cheaper off the shelf goodies, but would like to take the next step for the tt. Ordered me some bilt hamber regular clay today as my TT feels like 80 grit oxide paper!

Thanks all for the help.

Sam


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

when i had my silver mk1 i used Dodo light all the time on it brought out a great shine, use Dodo lime prime first to clean the paint


----------



## Paul_H (Jul 6, 2010)

Not used it yet on my ibis wht roadster but i have been using it on my R32 i used Dodo lime prime first then Dodo light fantastic and then finish of with Dodo juice Red mist




























i even used it on my bike


----------



## Sammy (Nov 19, 2010)

Excelent results there Trev, Only expect to see reflections like that on darker cars. Top stuff.

Whats the use of the red mist? is it like a detailer...

Sam


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I have been using dodo products for 3 years now, for the price i dont think there is any products that will better dodo
this link explains red mist better than i can http://www.juicydetailing.co.uk/detaili ... s.tpl.html


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Dodo Juice Light Fantastic will give the silver a warm look, I have a pic of a mk5 Golf i did before using Light Fantastic:


































It is a very nice wax to work with but all depends on the finish your looking for......


----------



## Sammy (Nov 19, 2010)

Robtur, Is the "warm" look not just the sun position, looks like early evening to me when the sun is lower and yellower... as the final shot of the (very very clean i must say) golf looks much more silvery.

Basicly all im after is a decent wax, its got to be easy to apply and remove, make the car look better than when I started, and not bust its own hole in my wallet!

Im quite new to all this advanced detailing malarky, before hand I had a few bits of meguires and now I have most of the AG stuff :lol:, which is good, but im sort of after more!

Thanks for the link regarding the red mist too... i didnt even know there was different types of Qd!

Sam


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Well yes and no....compaired to the likes of Supernatural which will give a much different finish, a lot sharper finish to the paint.


----------



## Sammy (Nov 19, 2010)

are you suggesting id be better off with supernatural rather than light fantastic?


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Without a doubt, Supernatural is a better wax in general, you could even go one step further and use Supernatural Hybrid, which is about £39.99 RRP and will give an even better finish again but it is on 100ml BUT you will not need to use it as much as light fantastic because the durability is better.


----------

